# motorhome parking petition



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

This is probably in the wrong place, but if we all signed this, maybe just maybe someone would listen.

Sue

https://www.change.org/p/rt-hon-dav...ight-parking-as-on-aires-and-stellplatz?recru


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Duly signed


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Petition signed - thanks Sue.

Cazzie


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

done


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Signed.

One of the main stories on the TV news today is the fall in value of the euro against the pound and the increase in families taking holidays abroad, accompanied by the usual hand wringing by UK tourist bosses.
A little more thought and a small outlay could attract a relatively wealthy clientel to their areas.

Richard.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Signed also. Thanks. x


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Signed thanks
Splly


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I signed and as my reason stated that if an ethnic or religious group where discriminated against in the same way as motorhomers are, it would be illegal.

Perhaps we should form the "Church of Holy Day Motorhomers" and hold regular Mass overnight meetings in car parks.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

signed


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have a feeling of deja vu........think this has been tried before and the response was it was down to the local council to make decisions like this. Central government does not want to know.
peedee


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Signed.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

signed


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe that any such petition requires a large numbe of signatories before it can be CONSIDERED for debating in Parliament.

It's a worthy try but, realist ally has zero chance of getting anywhere near the required number. I have signed it just to show my support but I am not holding my breath on it getting anywhere.

Perhaps Sue could keep an eye on it and update it say once a week with the number of people who have signed it.

I would LOVE to be proved wrong !!

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> I have a feeling of deja vu........think this has been tried before and the response was it was down to the local council to make decisions like this. Central government does not want to know.
> peedee


Agreed, but signed anyway.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Signed, but why then are you asked to donate money? It's not a charity.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2 more added.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's not via the official gov.uk site, but via change.com.

https://www.change.org/en-GB/about

Signed, even though it will be lost amongst thousands of others, and , as has already been said, it's up to local authorities.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, not sure it will do much good myself but anything is worth a try.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

signed


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Signed


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Signed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Signed


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "bognormike"
> It's not via the official gov.uk site, but via change.com.
> 
> https://www.change.org/en-GB/about
> ...


However there is nothing to stop the national Government passing an Act that REQUIRES Local Government to provide certain services for certain purposes. E. G. the Disabled access requirements

So there is nothing to stop National Government passing an Act that requires 2/3/4 etc spaces in every local authority car park to be reserved for and SUITABLE for motorhomes 24hours/day.

Local Authorities would then have to provide those facilities or be open to challenge through the courts.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

signed - now says 444 signatures needed to reach the 1000 mark

Clyde


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Signed. It needs highlighting that we spend our money where ever we can park.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

signed


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stanner said:


> I signed and as my reason stated that if an ethnic or religious group where discriminated against in the same way as motorhomers are, it would be illegal.
> 
> Perhaps we should form the "Church of Holy Day Motorhomers" and hold regular Mass overnight meetings in car parks.


Car Park,

I suggest the M25 !


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

rowley said:


> Signed. It needs highlighting that we spend our money where ever we can park.


 Yes,trouble is,so does everybody else. You are back to more people fitting into the same amount of room,so a coach..40 plus persons,parking space,equal to space needed for two m/homes,at most 8 people ?
In an age when they cannot afford to employ Lollipop wardens,to see the local rate payers children across the road safely,.do you honestly think that local councils will set up serviced parking areas for a "Maybe" visit from a m/home owner ? This area having to be maintained for health and safety reasons,not to mention the Insurances required to cover the actions of vandals,local and others.
Correct me if i am wrong,but a few years ago,an MP,(Or Ex MP),wanted to charge people to "Walk",in and around Lady Bower Dam,the reason,to many people were spoiling and damaging the area.I think he owned property in the region.
So,councils with little or no money,having to put up local rates for rate payers to keep what little services they have,(And NO buses) and being present at a Parish council meeting as a member of the parish council,where the now chairman voted NOT to allow a builder to build 80 houses as it would spoil the "Rural" aspect of the village,i would advise you not to save your collective breaths.
An old saying."Those that ask don't always get,those who don't ask,don't get. Not to many for votes,are you sure it is a must have ? :arrow: :arrow: 
The most popular Aires on the continent start filling,i am led to believe from 14.00 hrs onward,people leaving at 10.00hrs approx. So,from 14.00hrs onward rural/town centres could be Grid locked,by m/homes looking for a space. Local councils,town planners have got around this problem by setting up regulated camping sites,where for a "Nominal"sum,you can park safely, Problem,these are often not served by any semblance of a bus service...... Wecome to the real world of the local people... NO MONEY for local services for even LOCAL people.
Not a rant,just the views of a once local rate payer,council member,putting in their views from Sunny Portugal.
hulltramper


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As peedee rightly points out; we've been here before and the last petition to the government got absolutely no-where. Central government have quite enough to do without taking up valuable time and manpower drafting bills to satisfy the needs of what, let's face it, are a minority of their electorate.

Aires are the concern of local government and, anyone who thinks they are important, should be lobbying their local councillors, showing them possible sites and producing figures on viability and payback. Get your local shops and chambers of commerce on board too; they could benefit.

It's hard for anyone who is passionate about a hobby to understand that the vast majority of the rest of mankind neither know much about or care even less about that hobby. If you were to talk to your local councillors- who ARE the decision makers here- then most of them would not have even a basic understanding of motorhome life. Why would they unless you tell them ?

I'm not being negative here; just realistic. No point us moaning about lack of aires if you do nothing concrete about it. There are some notable exceptions among our membership; respect to them and my thanks.

G


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*OVERNIGHT PARKING*

signed kenny


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Grizzly.
The vast amount of "Rural/Town/City" councils are more than well aware of "Nomadic" people and their lifestyles,as in the moving on,of people who outstay their welcome,it is costing hundreds of thousands of pounds .On the Parish council i was a member of,the Clerk has a m/home,myself,two others where c/vanners,so out of twelve,that is a third of just one council. Some MP's have m/homes and c/vans.
More transport links would free up access to rural and,town areas,this cannot afford to be done,Aire type parking? Bottom, if there at all, of local priorities. If this scheme would really work,don't you think the local business men,landowners would be up for it. IF,it comes to pass,you will have to include c/vanners into the scheme,for "Overnight parking" while passing through so as not to appear,"Discriminatory" Ooops
hulltramper 
PS. One council member asked for more houses to be built in his village,why,because the local shop/post office could stay open,(It is open three days a week now) and they would qualify for a ........ BUS.


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

*Motorhome parking petition*

Signed.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Signed, more in hope than expectation but worth a try.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Signed - gppd luck with it SueDew. 848 at present.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Signed (hope rather than expectation) - 889 signatures at this time.

Regards,
John


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> As peedee rightly points out; we've been here before and the last petition to the government got absolutely no-where. Central government have quite enough to do without taking up valuable time and manpower drafting bills to satisfy the needs of what, let's face it, are a minority of their electorate.
> 
> Aires are the concern of local government and, anyone who thinks they are important, should be lobbying their local councillors, showing them possible sites and producing figures on viability and payback. Get your local shops and chambers of commerce on board too; they could benefit.
> 
> ...


Your comments are probably correct but remember in France the government actually passed a National law to allow town councils to designate areas to be used as "aires" for motorhomes only. They were obviously so proud of this that my Rapido handbook has a copy of this law printed in it.
I live in a tourist magnet spot in the Yorkshire dales and have talked to my local councillor on several occasions about maybe allowing Motorhomes to stop overnight in village .He could not really give me a sensible answer . They are really not interested and are frightened in case we get overrun by "travellers".
Funny thing is though that the French and Germans don't seem to have a big problem with this ?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Signed and said what I thought about narrow mindedness to us as motorhomers.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Signed.
Thanks Sue


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Signed.

Thank you Sue.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*parking*

I signed a few days ago, now pestered with unsolicited emails, have unsubscribed but still getting them, latest one from Stephen fry,i cannot stick the bloke any time ,kenny


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*Re: parking*



kenny said:


> I signed a few days ago, now pestered with unsolicited emails, have unsubscribed but still getting them, latest one from Stephen fry,i cannot stick the bloke any time ,kenny


Sorry about that kenny, had a few unsolicited emails, but not enough to annoy me..............yet

Sue


----------

